
AT&T Bringing 4,000 Jobs Back To The USA « Positive Economic News - gne1963
http://positiveeconomicnews.com/2009/02/18/att-bringing-4000-jobs-back-to-the-usa/
======
ShabbyDoo
The "real" article:

[http://www.cedmagazine.com/ATT-
repatriates-4000-outsourced-j...](http://www.cedmagazine.com/ATT-
repatriates-4000-outsourced-jobs-013009.aspx)

